# Sat July 5th, Solent City, Open Show, Gosport



## pgr13 (Dec 27, 2005)

have anyone know something about that show? its one day b4 mr.Titan and I would like to do both of them.

Shenko


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

pgr13 said:


> have anyone know something about that show? its one day b4 mr.Titan and I would like to do both of them.
> 
> Shenko


Ah, fantastic bro, i couldve done this lol but im entered into the titan first timers for my first show so i cant do this one...what class you doing in the titan bro?


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I'll be at the Gosport show hopefully. It's literally a couple of miles from me. It is being held at Thorngate hall. I know a few lads competing in it.


----------



## pgr13 (Dec 27, 2005)

Britbb--> im doing under 190lbs cat. at Mr.T

Littleluke-->do u know how can i contact the promoter of Gosport?


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

no idea mate


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

pgr13 said:


> Britbb--> im doing under 190lbs cat. at Mr.T
> 
> Littleluke-->do u know how can i contact the promoter of Gosport?


Cool mate, we are in dif classes. Its my first show so really excited!

Come up and say hello if you see me bro, take care


----------



## harlow (Jun 26, 2008)

Im competein in this show.Its my first one so shud be interesting, have had some great help from luke bartram so hopefully i shud come in ok. oh anf btw the promoter is don styer


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

harlow said:


> Im competein in this show.Its my first one so shud be interesting, have had some great help from luke bartram so hopefully i shud come in ok. oh anf btw the promoter is don styer


Great stuff sweeti, I will be there! :thumb:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Hey dude! Great to see you on here! Mr Harlow is a Natural and is using this as a little stage experience before he tackles the bigger natural shows!


----------



## harlow (Jun 26, 2008)

hello mate, wish i had signed up sooner theres some interesting stuff! James llewelin looks awesome! lookin forward to the show now altho doesnt look like thers been much interest on here


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

it's because it's in Gosport mate LOL!

Yeh James L is rather impressive. There's a few comp preperation threads in the shows pros and inspiration section from people like James L, Tom Blackman, Paul S, Barry Pitts and ME!! LOL which shows some good transformations!


----------



## Stable (Jun 27, 2008)

hello


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Fantastic stuff Harlow!! I am bringing a friend who will be competing in the BNBF later this year, be good for you to have a chat and spur eachother on!! ..Hope the show goes well just remember have fun!! and we'll all be cheering you on! :thumb:


----------



## harlow (Jun 26, 2008)

thanks carly i appreciate that! im hopefully doin the BNBF southern qualifier 10th Aug so it wud be good to chat to ur mate


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

harlow said:


> thanks carly i appreciate that! im hopefully doin the BNBF southern qualifier 10th Aug so it wud be good to chat to ur mate


OOOOOHHH interesting you will be competing at the same one!!, hehehehe :thumb:


----------



## harlow (Jun 26, 2008)

Quality, i will be teens as only 18 what class is he in?


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

ermmmm I dont actually know how old he is, I think he's in his 20's not hundred % LOL... be great for you both to meet up and help eachother, if you live near essex you should come down :thumb:


----------



## harlow (Jun 26, 2008)

awesome that shud be good, what class is he competein in? im teens


----------



## harlow (Jun 26, 2008)

dnt knw y i just asked same Q, didnt see other page lol


----------



## harlow (Jun 26, 2008)

unfortunatly i live in ****ty gosport lol hes comin to the gosport show neway tho isnt he, so we cn chat thn


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

see you sat!! have fun on that stage, your love it!! :thumb:


----------



## pgr13 (Dec 27, 2005)

hi

is it easy to locate venue for Gosport show? cos - surprise -i never been there lol


----------



## harlow (Jun 26, 2008)

yeh its pretty easy, its at thorngate halls i can get the most code later tday. Are u competein ther pgr13?


----------



## pgr13 (Dec 27, 2005)

harlow--> yes i will do Gosport in Man Novice and Man Open (if i can do both).

how do u look? im short and Polish lol


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Well considering Mr Harlows diet was terrible before I got hold of him I would say he is looking pretty well! I will be seeing him tonight so may get some photos of him and post them if he is happy with that.

He is 100% natural, no ephedrine, test boosters etc just good old food and protein. He holds fat in simular places to me. Back is very lean but lower abs and glutes are carrying a lil. Sam knows he won't be 100% on the day but considering he has been dieting with no help atall (Accept the last 3/4 weeks) he has done really well. I know of another lad competing who isn't natural who I am hoping Sam is going to show how important dieting correctly is


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

gosport is near me but I am up north this weekend would have loved to have gone, might book this one in my diary as one to compete in next year


----------



## harlow (Jun 26, 2008)

pgr13 - cool i shall look forwrd to seeing u on the day!

Luke - really appreciate the support, carb up started, man it feels weird actually eating lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

harlow where do you train.... good luck mate enjoy it.


----------



## harlow (Jun 26, 2008)

Unfortunatly LA fitness, fareham, not the best but i work ther on 3 evenings so its easy and free. Sometimes train at don stylers in gosport but work 2 jobs so i have to fit training in arnd them!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Enjoy those carbs mate!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Here's the information for the show;

Address - Thorngate Hall, Bury Road, Gosport, Hants, PO12 3PX

"Competitors assemble approx 2pm prior to judging. Doors open at 6.30pm for evening show"

Boditronics will also be at this venue giving people the opportunity to try out their products so if you're coming down just give me a shout


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

I will also be there with a guy who is competing for the 1st tme and will be representing Boditronics also.. so if you see me come say hi :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

if you have a car you should drive over to pompy and check out city gym or lougars gym mate they are brilliant.... never been to la fitness but i think you would progress a lot faster at a bb gym


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Would cost a bomb in petrol driving there every day though mate, then getting stuck in shyte loads of traffic. I'd love to train in a proper gym but it's just not possible.


----------



## harlow (Jun 26, 2008)

U took the words right out my mouth luke, i sumtimes train at don stylers which is a bb gym but quite old skool!DBs that go up to 75kgs tho!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

What else is in it? Squat Rack?


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

ha ha... luke do you train in fareham as well?


----------



## harlow (Jun 26, 2008)

luke thers a squat rack at dons mate n a hack squat machine also a 45% leg press its awesome for legs, we'll have to train ther after my show


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I'll train legs there on sunday. You won't want to mate trust me LOL. You'll be dead on sunday. Not literally.. Well ya never know


----------



## harlow (Jun 26, 2008)

haha ok mate, what time you gettin ther on saturady mate?


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

myself and jamie are going to aim for 1ish which means in girly time see you around 10pm hahahaha!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

how did you do in this show mate?


----------



## harlow (Jun 26, 2008)

came third out of six good juniors! love being on stage man!


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

well done mate, it is a buzz aint it!!!!

what were the other lads/classes like.... i.e. overall standard, i am considering this show as a warmup to my stepup in to adult ranks..... did they have a classic class?

sorry for all the q's mate

well done on the placing any photos would be great!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I thought I would post a shot of the two lads I helped in the last week of their prep. They are both Natural and I think they done themselves proud.

Ben - too the right came 2nd, Sam on the left aka Harlow placed 3rd.

I'm not sure who the fat guy in the middle is....

PMSL!


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Well done to all the lads!! I'll bring some glue next time Harlow :whistling: LOL!!

My lad Jamie came 1st, he has the BNBF at end of month, well done sweeti :thumb: from mum LOL (personal joke!) :bounce:


----------



## harlow (Jun 26, 2008)

haha whatever carly! you didnt complain at the time:tongue:


----------



## pgr13 (Dec 27, 2005)

yeah well done!

it was fun to be there!

i will upload some pics later.


----------



## barney-rubble (Jun 26, 2008)

haha thanks mummy bnbf is gona be tough, ye it will be good to see some pics of the show havent seen any yet


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

hey guys just seen pix on *Paul Wilson-Suffield* facebook of the show!! have alook your all on there!! :thumb:


----------

